# Windows 8 Explorer crashes



## Kalpeshk9967016 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have installed win8 Release Preview Build 8400 on a dual core @3.00 GHz , 4gb ram & a 300+500 GB HDD. the problem is dat when i boot in win8 it shows a error with title explorer.exe bt nothing is written in the dialogue box except a ok button & that explorer keeps crashing every now & then

(P.S Explorer=Windows Explorer not Internet Explorer)


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

What does the Event Viewer show?


----------

